

Curious weekend changes in browsers marketshare - iaskwhy
https://clicky.com/marketshare/global/web-browsers/

======
iaskwhy
I always expected Internet Explorer to be much more used during business days
(because that's what people have at work) but it's good to see some data
around it.

